# Dels Bait & Tackle in Ft Lauderdale has moved...



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Just letting people know that Del's has moved to E Sunrise Blvd in the Crown Shopping Center where Winn Dixie is. Was there the other day for shiners, and such and the new place looks great. I also go there for my shrimp, crabs, and offshore frozen baits. Just thought I pass along as I'm always looking for a fair and dependable shop. Tight lines...


----------

